

Efficient collections as column values in Cassandra 1.2 - jbellis
http://www.datastax.com/dev/blog/cql3_collections?

======
jbellis
"Efficient" here means that unlike most (all?) popular document databases --
and postgresql's hstore -- appending an item to a list or adding an entry to a
map does not require rewriting the entire collection, it just writes the new
data.

